# CVA hunter eclpise...sighting in



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Got the old muzzloader out... wanted to convert it over to 209 primers. I got the new breech plug and started to shoot it... 

Will the sights be completely off now? I feel like i am some what of a "good shot" but i couldnt hit a card board box past 50 yards... sometimes couldnt connect at 20-30 yards... I was shocked! Could i be doing something wrong? i am starting to wonder if the bullets are coming out haha  

I will say the sights aren't really high quality and i was planning on getting a red dot or some tru glo sights.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What primers are you using? When 209's became the rage people discovered normal shotgun primers were too hot. Now they came out with special lower power clean primers for use in smokepoles... I like the Remington brand ones.

But yes, changing any component absolutely can throw off your POI.


-DallanC


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have the normal shotgun ones... at least im a pretty sure. Ill have to look into the remington meant for this! thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Markthehunter88 said:


> I have the normal shotgun ones... at least im a pretty sure. Ill have to look into the remington meant for this! thanks!


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Remingto ... l+Products

-DallanC


----------

